# Briggs 18 hp twin very hard to turn over won't start



## megaquark (Jun 22, 2008)

OK. It was working fine until my wife ran it out of gas. I filled it up and she proceeded to try to start it and held the key turning the motor over for about a minute. After a while the turning got slower and slower until finally it wasn't turning over again. Thinking it was just the battery that went dead, we charged the battery but still no go. WHat I notice now is that the red wire going to the starter heats up while trying to start it. I get maybe a turn or two but it's like the starter is working way too hard to do this. Manually turning the motor over is VERY difficult. It turns easy to a point (can't tell if it is the top or bottom of travel) and then it is very very hard to turn past that point. If I can get it over it rolls over to the same point again as it goes around and is difficult to turn further again. 

I'm pretty sure it's not the battery. Nor is it the starter. I don't think that the engine should be putting up this much resistance to the starter which is why the thing is getting hot. Any ideas on what would keep the motore from turning easily at the top (or bottom) of travel? 

I got this mower free from someone after it had been sitting in a garage for about 3 years. After changing the basic maintenance items it has run fine - but turning over has always been a bit on the slow side as if there is some point as the thing turns that something is rubbing and keeping it from turning easily. 

Any ideas?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Take the spark plug out, and try turning it. Still hard? Easy?


----------



## ColinRyan2 (Jul 2, 2008)

is this an overhead valve engine. newer engines have high compression. they have a unit on the camshaft that opens the valves slightly on cranking to release some of that compression until that unit starts. It is more difficult to turn these engines over by hand. 

If she cranked the engine to long it is possible that she could of damaged the starter, starter solenoid or the wires. The longer you crank the engine the more heat is made and resistance. this could cause winding in the starter or solenoid to melt. could cause wires to burn.


----------



## RakerBill (Aug 22, 2008)

In my past experience with mower engines, especially used, or older ones, they can sometimes build up carbon on the pistons inside of the motor. When it was running, did the engine make any unusual noises like a knock, or rattle? Does it smoke at all? Either of these can be a telltale sign of buildup. 
You should take the starter to a reputable small engine mechanic, and have it looked at to see if the starter is hanging up. They are not designed to take much abuse like extended cranking, as they will get hot fast. And also check both the battery cables on both ends to see if there is any corrosion, or if they are loose, as if there is, it will cause hard cranking, and the wires to heat up as well.


----------



## Fix (Sep 23, 2008)

Adjust your Valve Clearance.


----------



## Tuna Man (Sep 27, 2008)

Valve adjustment on overhead valve engines...There is a torx set screw in the rocker arm nut (is on my 17.5hp). Losen it before adjusting valves. Also adjust valves when the piston is 1/4" after TDC. This is done because of the compression release arm on the cam.


----------

